# Pygocentrus Cariba- Pygocentrus Nattereri



## Lei (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, I like your setup


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

awesome pics and piranhas


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Simple and clean... healthy looking specimens.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------

